# Another Vostok I Got To Have.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

*Have any of you guys seen one? Let me know. Cheers Scott. *

*PS. Don't bloody buy it. :taz: *


----------



## Richy (Oct 14, 2013)

Vostok Valentina Tereshkova , last 2 on ebay went for Â£70.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Richy said:


> Vostok Valentina Tereshkova , last 2 on ebay went for Â£70.


 Cheers.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I sold one of those last year to someone on this forum. Can't remember who though....


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> I sold one of those last year to someone on this forum. Can't remember who though....


 Think Jamie! Think! :taz:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

didnt we have a disscussion on this watch not to long ago


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> didnt we have a disscussion on this watch not to long ago


No canâ€™t remember that. I bet you got one and youâ€™re holding out on me. :taz:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

nope, i havent got one. we were definitely talking about the russian woman cosmonaut


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> didnt we have a disscussion on this watch not to long ago


We had and I think we came to the conclusion it was not a Valentina dial, although that's a regular speculation. Look at the nose of the cosmonaut and Valentina's, they don't match at all. In fact, it looks androgynous enough to me to not even being sure it's a woman on that dial. Very cool dial though, low key and a very cool theme :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just scoured the bay and a few other places and cant find one for sale at the moment


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> just scoured the bay and a few other places and cant find one for sale at the moment


 Keep scouring mate...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

no coz its costing a fortune :wallbash: :wallbash: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> just scoured the bay and a few other places and cant find one for sale at the moment


They are not very common at all. I think I never came across one for sale.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Scott have you seen it


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

^^^^ 261443597454


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

That's the one


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG.........  I been looking everywhere.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Get bidding


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> Get bidding


I dont know how you found that.  Have you seen the tan strap on the black tank? Its the first watch.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Have you seen the tan strap on the black tank? Its the first watch.


Don't you own something similar? I'm not sure it was you but there was a watch posted on the weekend threads with a strap that says Vostok on one of the pieces and CCCP (or USSR) on the other piece.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Have you seen the tan strap on the black tank? Its the first watch.
> ...


 Yes I have about 3. I collect those straps.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Do you know where they come from? I know that some were from the Italian importer who wanted a heavy Soviet themed product but those guys are gone AFAIK.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Do you know where they come from? I know that some were from the Italian importer who wanted a heavy Soviet themed product but those guys are gone AFAIK.


That was it the Italians. You cant buy them now. I think Michele from WUS once worked for the Italian importers.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That would explain his expertise, he knows a lot about this stuff and has helped us here a couple of times.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Get bidding
> ...


It took forever ,but you asked for help and if we can't help each other the forums pointless.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > mcb2007 said:
> ...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


>


Is there a photo of that from a bit further away?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Maybe :yes:


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you bid on it, Â£40 with postage was not bad.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

trackrat said:


> Did you bid on it, Â£40 with postage was not bad.


I won two delivered for Â£53 but one is a secret. Your right the cosmonaut was a good deal. Cheers Scott.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> mcb2007 said:
> 
> 
> > luckywatch said:
> ...


You get it then I backed off when I thought you had bid. Tell me you didn't win the KGB I was bidding on


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

No I got another one. Just sent you a PM. :thumbup: I owe you.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I've lost the WIS thing: I'm more interested on the astronautess!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This is the other one I won. Bought it for the strap really. But it has got the crown at 2 and I am always a sucker for that.

Anyone like to have ago at a translation?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

It's a Generalskie! sorted. But what makes it a Generalskie?  Is it the bezel or the case?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

automatic in a komradski case i think :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I think I've lost the WIS thing: I'm more interested on the astronautess!


And a nice thing that, too! Let's face it, the WIS thing is very, very masturbatory :yes:

â€‹BTW, I'm still waiting for the centrefold picture of that cosmonaut... :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> automatic in a komradski case i think :tongue2:


Also, but you do have automatic Komandirskies as well. In some cases there's no difference besides what is written on the dial. Let's say a Generalskie is a particular crop within the Komandirskie range. There's a good article about this by Irina Maeher somewhere on WUS.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> automatic in a komradski case i think :tongue2:


 It was listed as hand wound.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> It was listed as hand wound.


They also exist with the manual wind movement. I was trying to find that mentioned thread but still nothing. What I came across was that some even were latter produced as Komandiskies, so I would say they are pretty much the same, only the dial changes. There's nothing on a Generalskie that you can't find on a Komandirskie.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Draygo said:
> 
> 
> > I think I've lost the WIS thing: I'm more interested on the astronautess!
> ...


The photographers name is Wiktor Franko from Poland. You can Google it for more â€˜ahemâ€™ images.

Here are 3 images I have chosen for you. A mate of mine says the last one is from the Vostok Amphibia test site.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> A mate of mine says the last one is from the Vostok Amphibia test site.


I wonder were the watch is... Pulp Fiction comes to mind, for some reason...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

luckywatch said:


>


She's gorgeous, but I don't rate her cosmonautic skills or judgement much: she's highly unlikely to even reach low Earth orbit in that!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Only about 2 weeks before I order.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger. Should have it next week. :russian:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

congrats, lots of phots when it arrives :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Julian just sent me the tracking number. :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Hurry up


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I been tracking it and itâ€™s in the UK. Scanned an hour ago at the depot. Should have it tomorrow! :russian:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Well I got it. Wostok Chronograph â€˜Tankâ€™ .Here are some pictures.



















The biscuits are very moreish.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

That looks a cracker Scott


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mcb2007 said:


> That looks a cracker Scott


Cheers. Can you tell the 710 that?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Lovely mate.....and the freckles are coming on nicely as well LOL


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

It would be rude not to try out one of the straps. So letâ€™s try the red and black first.























































The 710 prefers the red and black but I am not sure.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice case on that 3133 :thumbup:

As to straps, I don't see any that I like, definitely not the red one... too much of a bag and shoes match. And too sporty for that sort of watch. Seems poorly made also, that bit of leather near the lugs is not stitched in and is hanging loose.

The Rios is the best strap of the bunch, I'm sure, but it's a bit boring. I'm not sure what I would choose with that one... Something 4mm thick, straight cut edges and black. Or an HR cordura, it's always a safe bet. Goes well with everything and it's kind of military looking.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers Kutusov, I was thinking about a bund or a Maratac but I think the Rios is the safe bet. See what you think of the tan.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...hum... now that I think of it... what about a cat strap? 

C&B has their straps made in China and this seems like a roadkill cat strap:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Cheers Kutusov, I was thinking about a bund or a Maratac but I think the Rios is the safe bet. See what you think of the tan.


Actually, I think the colour is great with that watch, I just don't like the ridged design. Take a look on watchbandcentre under military/aviator straps, there's always nice candidates there.

And seriously now, C&B has some great straps also and they are cheap. They should be restocking any minute now, they promised a full new stock listed for yesterday or today.Yesterday didn't happen and, as they are in the US, it's still early Tuesday for them.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Very nice indeed Scott. I thought you were buying the one on ebay with box! You'll be needing the submarine version to go with it soon


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> Very nice indeed Scott. I thought you were buying the one on ebay with box! You'll be needing the submarine version to go with it soon


 Cheers Jamie. I thought the box was superb but the watch looked a bit worn. It was very tempting. I just gave the

JK catalogue to the 710 and I said itâ€™s never too early to start thinking about Christmas. He has got some Strelas to die for but I canâ€™t see it happening to next year.


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Now I'm back home seeing it to scale and not on the phone it looks even better , like it on the tan strap .

We'll done


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

luckywatch said:


>


Looks great, Scott.

What are the dimensions, compared with a common or garden 'dirskie?


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

its very nice scott, what did the boss say about it :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Draygo said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Thanks. It's 39mm without the crown and 43 mm with. !4 mm deep. 20 on the lugs. Hard mineral glass. The bezel clicks! and goes one way only. 3133 movement with 23 jewels and shock protection with 48 hours power reserve. I got some pictures on the way with it on a bund. The 710 has left the building.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

It was me who bought it off you Lampoc 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Cool. It looks altogether chunkier. 20mm lugs must help with that. Enjoy!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I had to see it on a bund as I think most Russians look at their best on one. This is an RLT, donâ€™t worry about the colour. Imagine dark brown or black. Let me have some feedback. Cheers Scott.














































Comfort wise this is the best. :russian:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think black would be good mate :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> i think black would be good mate :thumbup: :thumbup:


Nah it'll be to much , hell fire I think I can give advice to Scott on straps , sorry


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Let me have some feedback.


 :bad: :bad: :bad: ... sorry...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

In the interests of matrimonial harmony I have put it back on the Rios. I have further promised not to talk about or photograph any more watches until Friday.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

ETCHY said:


> It was me who bought it off you Lampoc
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Eh, what? You've lost me there Dave!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> In the interests of matrimonial harmony I have put it back on the Rios. I have further promised not to talk about or photograph any more watches until Friday.


Oh, come on!!!... get your balls back from her purse!


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> In the interests of matrimonial harmony I have put it back on the Rios. I have further promised not to talk about or photograph any more watches until Friday.


Yeah yeah what's on the cards next , when do you get the rising sun


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got this update on the Rising Sun dial. Should not be long now.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > In the interests of matrimonial harmony I have put it back on the Rios. I have further promised not to talk about or photograph any more watches until Friday.
> ...


 OK. Here are some movement shots...........................





































The 710 has gone to the shops. :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice mate :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

luckywatch said:


> Just got this update on the Rising Sun dial. Should not be long now.


The backs are ready!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

First prototype of the dial with its references : 3AKAZ MO FMR, 31 jewels, (B)octock, Amphibia, and Rising Red Star!!!! Delivery should be July to August.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

3aka3??!!! Now they are up to bollocks...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> 3aka3??!!! Now they are up to bollocks...


 Its a bit of fun. They are just saying made for FMR.


----------

